# Iran Publicly Hangs Man for Being a Queer



## Geaux4it

You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy

-Geaux
-------------------

The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.

The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.

Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges


----------



## JLW

So, is this a wet dream of yours?


----------



## Geaux4it

Johnlaw said:


> So, is this a wet dream of yours?



I just don't understand why poor Iran gets such a bad rap around here...... darn Jew haters

-Geaux


----------



## iceberg

Johnlaw said:


> So, is this a wet dream of yours?


is the hanging something you're cool with?


----------



## Geaux4it

iceberg said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
Click to expand...

 We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach

-Geaux


----------



## iceberg

Geaux4it said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

well his reply didn't have shit to to with the topic at hand, just jab at you.

i get it. we all jab from time to time. i just wish it was ONLY from time to time. when you have people like him who in 99.9% of their posts describe the "other side" in insulting terms, it's their own insecurity at work. either side.


----------



## Geaux4it

iceberg said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well his reply didn't have shit to to with the topic at hand, just jab at you.
> 
> i get it. we all jab from time to time. i just wish it was ONLY from time to time. when you have people like him who in 99.9% of their posts describe the "other side" in insulting terms, it's their own insecurity at work. either side.
Click to expand...

Agreed.. When folks say we should be more like other countries, they have to take the whole package. Cherry picking isn't how it works

-Geaux


----------



## blastoff

It takes two to tango so what happened to his lover boy?  Seems like the folks on the street are down one hangin’, no?  No Justice, No Peace!  

Wonder if they used the tried and true method of incorporating a construction crane into the gallows apparatus?  It’s cool.  Saw a video of some poor Arab schlub standing there, head bowed, wrists clasped behind his back, noose around his neck with a few feet of rope leading to and tied around the nearby crane.  At the signal, the guy raises the crane boom, the rope slack disappears, and suddenly the guy’s being pulled up off the ground by the tightening noose around his neck.  Great entertainment for the bystanders judging from the crowd cheers by the way.


----------



## there4eyeM

One might ask about the kidnapping part.


----------



## August West

Geaux4it said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well his reply didn't have shit to to with the topic at hand, just jab at you.
> 
> i get it. we all jab from time to time. i just wish it was ONLY from time to time. when you have people like him who in 99.9% of their posts describe the "other side" in insulting terms, it's their own insecurity at work. either side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.. When folks say we should be more like other countries, they have to take the whole package. Cherry picking isn't how it works
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

That`s as dumb as all of you other posts. It`s the fake Christians on the right that want Sharia in this country and the OP just proved it.


----------



## iceberg

Geaux4it said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well his reply didn't have shit to to with the topic at hand, just jab at you.
> 
> i get it. we all jab from time to time. i just wish it was ONLY from time to time. when you have people like him who in 99.9% of their posts describe the "other side" in insulting terms, it's their own insecurity at work. either side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.. When folks say we should be more like other countries, they have to take the whole package. Cherry picking isn't how it works
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

cracks me up when people say we need to be like germany in health care for example. they see how much something "costs" and how "universal" it is, but they have zero idea how to build a bridge between how we do things here vs. there.

avg doctor salary
avg cost for medical education
government regulations
medication costs

you have to create a middle system that can achieve parts of the whole that would be capable of servicing this segment of our society and make it a bridge between wanting to be a doctor and being one per se. that alone only addresses part of it. we cry REGULATE REGULATE and then wonder why shit got expensive.


----------



## Geaux4it

August West said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well his reply didn't have shit to to with the topic at hand, just jab at you.
> 
> i get it. we all jab from time to time. i just wish it was ONLY from time to time. when you have people like him who in 99.9% of their posts describe the "other side" in insulting terms, it's their own insecurity at work. either side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.. When folks say we should be more like other countries, they have to take the whole package. Cherry picking isn't how it works
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That`s as dumb as all of you other posts. It`s the fake Christians on the right that want Sharia in this country and the OP just proved it.
Click to expand...

So I take it you're no Iran fan boy

-Geaux


----------



## Claudette

Geaux4it said:


> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges



Of course they did. They also throw them off roof tops. Dead is dead no matter how the death occurs.

Wouldn't expect anything less from the death cult.


----------



## Penelope

Geaux4it said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand why poor Iran gets such a bad rap around here...... darn Jew haters
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Here we go:



> “Iran is not only the most dangerous threat to Israel’s security, it is also a champion in the state murder of actual or perceived homosexuals,” said Volker Beck, a German Party Green Party politician and a lecturer at the Center for Studies in Religious Sciences (CERES) at the Ruhr University in Bochum. “It would be desirable for the federal government to make Iran’s human rights violations more of an issue.”



This is about the US taking out Iran.


----------



## Penelope

Claudette said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. They also throw them off roof tops. Dead is dead no matter how the death occurs.
> 
> Wouldn't expect anything less from the death cult.
Click to expand...


If the GOP had their way they would be hung here.


----------



## iceberg

August West said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well his reply didn't have shit to to with the topic at hand, just jab at you.
> 
> i get it. we all jab from time to time. i just wish it was ONLY from time to time. when you have people like him who in 99.9% of their posts describe the "other side" in insulting terms, it's their own insecurity at work. either side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.. When folks say we should be more like other countries, they have to take the whole package. Cherry picking isn't how it works
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That`s as dumb as all of you other posts. It`s the fake Christians on the right that want Sharia in this country and the OP just proved it.
Click to expand...

this makes as much sense as a mcrib stand at mecca.


----------



## Polishprince

Geaux4it said:


> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges





And it was the Libs like B. Hussein O that made a deal with such characters.   Here in the United States, we have rights, and that's what makes islamonazis like the Iranian mullahs so crazy.   All the victim here was doing was exercising his right to take it in the ass.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Geaux4it said:


> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges


In Michigan there are areas where Sharia Law is the new normal.  I cant wait for Ellen Degenerate or other liberal elite to get caught in one of those no-go zones and ends up like those in Iran... Liberals want them here, liberals can deal with them....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. They also throw them off roof tops. Dead is dead no matter how the death occurs.
> 
> Wouldn't expect anything less from the death cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the GOP had their way they would be hung here.
Click to expand...

Why did Obama bring in Millions of Muslims from the area, his secretary of state set on fire?  Huh?


----------



## Claudette

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. They also throw them off roof tops. Dead is dead no matter how the death occurs.
> 
> Wouldn't expect anything less from the death cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the GOP had their way they would be hung here.
Click to expand...


I call bull shit on that. Just because you don't like someone life style doesn't mean you would hang them or throw them off a roof.

You really are pretty stupid.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Johnlaw said:


> So, is this a wet dream of yours?


/----/ No one seriously expects libtards to rectify their hypocrisy.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Geaux4it said:


> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges


Homosexuals get tossed under the bus by the Left when it comes to choosing between their Muslim masters.


----------



## Penelope

Geaux4it said:


> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges



I'm confused , the same pic of over 2.5 years ago.

Iran executes gay teenager in violation of international law



> Hassan Afshar, 19, was hanged in Arak Prison in Iran's Markazi Province on July 18, after he was convicted of  “forced male-to-male anal intercourse” (‘lavat-e be onf’) in early 2015, the NGO said in a statement Tuesday.



He was in prison and raped a male.  

Perhaps kidnapping was his crime.


----------



## MarathonMike

The Religion of Peace showing their true colors. Christianity had an early history of brutalizing homosexuals but they evolved beyond that about 1000 years ago.


----------



## JLW

iceberg said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
Click to expand...

What do you think the OPs point was?


----------



## JLW

Cellblock2429 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ No one seriously expects libtards to rectify their hypocrisy.
Click to expand...

The only tards I see are the ones agreeing with the OP.


----------



## Penelope

MarathonMike said:


> The Religion of Peace showing their true colors. Christianity had an early history of brutalizing homosexuals but they evolved beyond that about 1000 years ago.



Yes, homosexuality , maybe forced, since kidnapping is not a crime.


----------



## Rocko

Johnlaw said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think the OPs point was?
Click to expand...


To show how uncivilized Iran is. You didn’t get that ?


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Religion of Peace showing their true colors. Christianity had an early history of brutalizing homosexuals but they evolved beyond that about 1000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, homosexuality , maybe forced, since kidnapping is not a crime.
Click to expand...


in what perverted system is  "kidnapping not a crime"?


----------



## iceberg

Johnlaw said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think the OPs point was?
Click to expand...

dunno.

when you go ORANGE MAN BAD all the time, what is your point? your agendas are cool, others not so much?


----------



## JLW

iceberg said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think the OPs point was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno.
> 
> when you go ORANGE MAN BAD all the time, what is your point? your agendas are cool, others not so much?
Click to expand...

You condemn my comment and then you admit you have no idea what the OPs point was. Goodbye.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Penelope said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Religion of Peace showing their true colors. Christianity had an early history of brutalizing homosexuals but they evolved beyond that about 1000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, homosexuality , maybe forced, since kidnapping is not a crime.
Click to expand...


Kidnapping isn't a crime? Really?


----------



## JLW

Rocko said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think the OPs point was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To show how uncivilized Iran is. You didn’t get that ?
Click to expand...


Wrong.  Try again.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Religion of Peace showing their true colors. Christianity had an early history of brutalizing homosexuals but they evolved beyond that about 1000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, homosexuality , maybe forced, since kidnapping is not a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in what perverted system is  "kidnapping not a crime"?
Click to expand...




SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Religion of Peace showing their true colors. Christianity had an early history of brutalizing homosexuals but they evolved beyond that about 1000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, homosexuality , maybe forced, since kidnapping is not a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kidnapping isn't a crime? Really?
Click to expand...


He was accused of kidnapping 2 males, but he was hung for homosexuality.  Go figure.

The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as *kidnapping charges,* according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Penelope said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused , the same pic of over 2.5 years ago.
> 
> Iran executes gay teenager in violation of international law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hassan Afshar, 19, was hanged in Arak Prison in Iran's Markazi Province on July 18, after he was convicted of  “forced male-to-male anal intercourse” (‘lavat-e be onf’) in early 2015, the NGO said in a statement Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was in prison and raped a male.
> 
> Perhaps kidnapping was his crime.
Click to expand...

/-----/ From the link. I don't know how it could be any clearer:
Consensual homosexual conduct remains illegal under Iran’s Sharia law and is punished with public flogging or even execution. While the Islamic State throws gays from rooftops, the Islamic Republic [of Iran] hangs them.”


----------



## Penelope

andaronjim said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> In Michigan there are areas where Sharia Law is the new normal.  I cant wait for Ellen Degenerate or other liberal elite to get caught in one of those no-go zones and ends up like those in Iran... Liberals want them here, liberals can deal with them....
Click to expand...


You are talking I assume , Dearborn , and Dearborn is not under sharia law.


----------



## Rocko

Johnlaw said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think the OPs point was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To show how uncivilized Iran is. You didn’t get that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Try again.
Click to expand...


Listen, idiot, that’s the reason. You never see liberals condemning such behavior, why?


----------



## iceberg

Johnlaw said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think the OPs point was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno.
> 
> when you go ORANGE MAN BAD all the time, what is your point? your agendas are cool, others not so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You condemn my comment and you admit you have no idea what the OPs point was. Goodbye.
Click to expand...

oh, i am pretty sure i know what his comment is about.

and when you come in with your trump insults and anger, i pretty much know what those are about also.

my POINT is that you're sitting here bitching at someone for doing the same things you do, only he does it for shit you don't agree with, so he's bad but you're rants are good.

cause...you and shit.


----------



## Penelope

Iran hangs man for violating anti-gay laws and kidnapping two boys | Daily Mail Online





> [*]*he 31-year-old man was publicly hanged in the Iranian city of Kazeroon *
> [*]*His execution earlier this month followed a conviction for gay sex and kidnap *
> [*]*The unnamed man was reportedly convicted of kidnapping two 15-year-old boys *




I'm aware the US soldiers turn a blind eye to pedophiles in the Afghanistan police force, but maybe kidnapping and using young children for rape is a law punishable by death in iran.


----------



## iceberg

Rocko said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think the OPs point was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To show how uncivilized Iran is. You didn’t get that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen, idiot, that’s the reason. You never see liberals condemning such behavior, why?
Click to expand...

oh i'm pretty sure if a dude in a colorado trailer park killed a gay man, he'd be bagging on "Trumpers" for a month.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Iran hangs man for violating anti-gay laws and kidnapping two boys | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*]*he 31-year-old man was publicly hanged in the Iranian city of Kazeroon *
> [*]*His execution earlier this month followed a conviction for gay sex and kidnap *
> [*]*The unnamed man was reportedly convicted of kidnapping two 15-year-old boys *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware the US soldiers turn a blind eye to pedophiles in the Afghanistan police force, but maybe kidnapping and using young children for rape is a law punishable by death in iran.
Click to expand...


What would the USA soldiers have to do with the behavior of Afghani cops?.    Slavery
is legal in Islamic law.    Little boys groomed to be sex objects are enslaved kids.  
Islamic slavery is of the chattel variety.   One need not account for what one does with one's
chattel


----------



## anynameyouwish

Geaux4it said:


> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges




Let's abolish/ban any and all religions that promote violence against gays!

agreed?


----------



## Rocko

anynameyouwish said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's abolish/ban any and all religions that promote violence against gays!
> 
> agreed?
Click to expand...


There’s only one religion that promotes violence against gays, and abolishing the religion is impossible


----------



## irosie91

anynameyouwish said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's abolish/ban any and all religions that promote violence against gays!
> 
> what governmental body are you addressing?      DA HEAVENLY HOST??
> 
> agreed?
Click to expand...


----------



## Weatherman2020

BUT THE CRUSADES!!!


----------



## deanrd

Every time someone posts one of these threads, it’s a reminder of how much alike Republicans and Iranians are.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

anynameyouwish said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's abolish/ban any and all religions that promote violence against gays!
> 
> agreed?
Click to expand...


Ooooh the Muzzies gonna be mad


----------



## bodecea

Johnlaw said:


> So, is this a wet dream of yours?


Well, we've had two threads on this so far this morning.....draw your own conclusions considering our brand of conservative republicans.


----------



## bodecea

Geaux4it said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Show us who has said we need to be more like cultures from other countries......Who has said that?


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. They also throw them off roof tops. Dead is dead no matter how the death occurs.
> 
> Wouldn't expect anything less from the death cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the GOP had their way they would be hung here.
Click to expand...


More lies from a leftwing nut.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Hilarious watching the Left try to deflect the OP. So predictable.


----------



## dcbl

coming soon to a Western European nation near you! 

of course, it the kidnapping charge is for a child, them maybe we should be taking notes...


----------



## bodecea

Rocko said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think the OPs point was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To show how uncivilized Iran is. You didn’t get that ?
Click to expand...

I agree...a right wing patriarchal theocracy is very very uncivilized.


----------



## Papageorgio

deanrd said:


> Every time someone posts one of these threads, it’s a reminder of how much alike Republicans and Iranians are.



Through this whole thread not one lefty has condemned Iranians, all they have done is tried to justify the Muslims. It seems Democrats are good with Muslims killing gays.


----------



## dcbl

Johnlaw said:


> So, is this a wet dream of yours?


Iran actually did the right thing here; this guy deserved to die & hanging is as good a way to do it as any

from the article:

*The ISNA reported that the 31-year-old kidnapped two 15-year-olds. The opaque inner workings of Iran’s judicial system create enormous difficulties for journalists and human rights advocates to examine judicial cases.*

sad for our country that we don't routinely execute those they prey on our youth

so hat's off to the Iranians, they got this one right!


----------



## bodecea

Rocko said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think the OPs point was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To show how uncivilized Iran is. You didn’t get that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen, idiot, that’s the reason. You never see liberals condemning such behavior, why?
Click to expand...

Wait...you say that "you never see liberals condemning" people for hanging gays?


----------



## bodecea

Papageorgio said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time someone posts one of these threads, it’s a reminder of how much alike Republicans and Iranians are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through this whole thread not one lefty has condemned Iranians, all they have done is tried to justify the Muslims. It seems Democrats are good with Muslims killing gays.
Click to expand...

^ There are none so blind as those who refuse to see.


----------



## dcbl

It's amazing that the hard left does not seem interested in condemning radical Islam 

I have long advocated for the death penalty for sex crimes against children, so if it's true that he kidnapped 2 teens, then I think this one was the correct decision, I'd feel the same way if it was 2 15 year old girls


----------



## Rustic

Geaux4it said:


> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges


Gay people are the first to be thrown off roof tops in the Muslim community...


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think the OPs point was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To show how uncivilized Iran is. You didn’t get that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree...a right wing patriarchal theocracy is very very uncivilized.
Click to expand...

Lol
Says a socialist


----------



## dcbl




----------



## Godboy

Que the liberal telling us that Iranians are just like us.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Penelope said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> In Michigan there are areas where Sharia Law is the new normal.  I cant wait for Ellen Degenerate or other liberal elite to get caught in one of those no-go zones and ends up like those in Iran... Liberals want them here, liberals can deal with them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking I assume , Dearborn , and Dearborn is not under sharia law.
Click to expand...




> Sharia Comes to Michigan. Under Sharia law, it is *forbidden to proselytize to Muslims*, and *no Muslim can leave the faith*. Dearborn, Michigan, is home to a substantial Muslim population, and there is strong evidence that local authorities now enforce sharia in preference to the Constitution of the United States.
> *Sharia Comes to Michigan | Power Line*
> www.powerlineblog.com/archives/2010/06/026594.php


----------



## irosie91

Godboy said:


> Que the liberal telling us that Iranians are just like us.



depends on which Iranians----the Ayatoilets are not like us


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Johnlaw said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think the OPs point was?
Click to expand...


If you didn't understand the OP's point perhaps you need to go back to the third grade and learn to read again.


----------



## Moonglow

andaronjim said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> In Michigan there are areas where Sharia Law is the new normal.  I cant wait for Ellen Degenerate or other liberal elite to get caught in one of those no-go zones and ends up like those in Iran... Liberals want them here, liberals can deal with them....
Click to expand...

Where is the locations in Michigan and their names?


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Que the liberal telling us that Iranians are just like us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depends on which Iranians----the Ayatoilets are not like us
Click to expand...

Just the Kardashians...


----------



## Moonglow

Weatherman2020 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals get tossed under the bus by the Left when it comes to choosing between their Muslim masters.
Click to expand...

Project much?


----------



## leecross

iceberg said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
Click to expand...


Why ask Geaux 4it?

Ask the Gays who befriend Jihadists (and slam Conservative Americans) if those Gays are cool with the hanging.

Islam is not your friend and anyone who befriends Muslims is tacitly endorsing Jihad.


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Religion of Peace showing their true colors. Christianity had an early history of brutalizing homosexuals but they evolved beyond that about 1000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, homosexuality , maybe forced, since kidnapping is not a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in what perverted system is  "kidnapping not a crime"?
Click to expand...

War..


----------



## Moonglow

leecross said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why ask Geaux 4it?
> 
> Ask the Gays who befriend Jihadists (and slam Conservative Americans) if those Gays are cool with the hanging.
> 
> Islam is not your friend and anyone who befriends Muslims is tacitly endorsing Jihad.
Click to expand...

Especially the gayest Muslims of them all..


----------



## leecross

Moonglow said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why ask Geaux 4it?
> 
> Ask the Gays who befriend Jihadists (and slam Conservative Americans) if those Gays are cool with the hanging.
> 
> Islam is not your friend and anyone who befriends Muslims is tacitly endorsing Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially the gayest Muslims of them all..
Click to expand...


Whatever.


----------



## Moonglow

leecross said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leecross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why ask Geaux 4it?
> 
> Ask the Gays who befriend Jihadists (and slam Conservative Americans) if those Gays are cool with the hanging.
> 
> Islam is not your friend and anyone who befriends Muslims is tacitly endorsing Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially the gayest Muslims of them all..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.
Click to expand...

oh my...


----------



## iceberg

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think the OPs point was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you didn't understand the OP's point perhaps you need to go back to the third grade and learn to read again.
Click to expand...

i think in this point it's more advance TO third grade.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

August West said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well his reply didn't have shit to to with the topic at hand, just jab at you.
> 
> i get it. we all jab from time to time. i just wish it was ONLY from time to time. when you have people like him who in 99.9% of their posts describe the "other side" in insulting terms, it's their own insecurity at work. either side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.. When folks say we should be more like other countries, they have to take the whole package. Cherry picking isn't how it works
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That`s as dumb as all of you other posts. It`s the fake Christians on the right that want Sharia in this country and the OP just proved it.
Click to expand...


*Muslims vote about 90% Democrat.
Is that why the Democrats defend Muslims executing gays?*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Then of course some people in our country go crazy if someone so much as gives a homosexual person a strange look. My only question for them is what they rather it be more than just a look?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## leecross

Moonglow said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leecross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why ask Geaux 4it?
> 
> Ask the Gays who befriend Jihadists (and slam Conservative Americans) if those Gays are cool with the hanging.
> 
> Islam is not your friend and anyone who befriends Muslims is tacitly endorsing Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially the gayest Muslims of them all..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my...
Click to expand...


Do you imagine readers understand your unspoken inferences?

Or are you making these comments for your own satisfaction?


----------



## iceberg

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> 
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well his reply didn't have shit to to with the topic at hand, just jab at you.
> 
> i get it. we all jab from time to time. i just wish it was ONLY from time to time. when you have people like him who in 99.9% of their posts describe the "other side" in insulting terms, it's their own insecurity at work. either side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.. When folks say we should be more like other countries, they have to take the whole package. Cherry picking isn't how it works
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That`s as dumb as all of you other posts. It`s the fake Christians on the right that want Sharia in this country and the OP just proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Muslims vote about 90% Democrat.
> Is that why the Democrats defend Muslims executing gays?*
Click to expand...

well when trump is saying DON'T COME OVER - even in a misconstrued way, no. they will not vote for a party that seems to be against them.


----------



## Moonglow

leecross said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leecross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leecross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ask Geaux 4it?
> 
> Ask the Gays who befriend Jihadists (and slam Conservative Americans) if those Gays are cool with the hanging.
> 
> Islam is not your friend and anyone who befriends Muslims is tacitly endorsing Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially the gayest Muslims of them all..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you imagine readers understand your unspoken inferences?
> 
> Or are you making these comments for your own satisfaction?
Click to expand...

I was just mirroring your minimalist retort..


----------



## leecross

Moonglow said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leecross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leecross said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why ask Geaux 4it?
> 
> Ask the Gays who befriend Jihadists (and slam Conservative Americans) if those Gays are cool with the hanging.
> 
> Islam is not your friend and anyone who befriends Muslims is tacitly endorsing Jihad.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the gayest Muslims of them all..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you imagine readers understand your unspoken inferences?
> 
> Or are you making these comments for your own satisfaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just mirroring your minimalist retort..
Click to expand...


"Especially the gayest Muslims of them all.."

So what explains this?


----------



## Moonglow

leecross said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leecross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leecross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the gayest Muslims of them all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you imagine readers understand your unspoken inferences?
> 
> Or are you making these comments for your own satisfaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just mirroring your minimalist retort..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Especially the gayest Muslims of them all.."
> 
> So what explains this?
Click to expand...

Muslim gay jihad for gay christians..Except they want to impale them...


----------



## Geaux4it

Penelope said:


> Iran hangs man for violating anti-gay laws and kidnapping two boys | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*]*he 31-year-old man was publicly hanged in the Iranian city of Kazeroon *
> [*]*His execution earlier this month followed a conviction for gay sex and kidnap *
> [*]*The unnamed man was reportedly convicted of kidnapping two 15-year-old boys *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware the US soldiers turn a blind eye to pedophiles in the Afghanistan police force, but maybe kidnapping and using young children for rape is a law punishable by death in iran.
Click to expand...

No, they were prosecuted and executed for crimes against humanity. Homosexual foremost. Kidnapping was just icing on the cake

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us who has said we need to be more like cultures from other countries......Who has said that?
Click to expand...

Quit being dishonest. You have been around here long enough to have seen many, many post saying we should be more like other countries. Timmy and Brian are key examples

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

Current event, to Iran... whatever.... they are commensurate

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

The irony

-Geaux
----------


----------



## bodecea

Geaux4it said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us who has said we need to be more like cultures from other countries......Who has said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit being dishonest. You have been around here long enough to have seen many, many post saying we should be more like other countries. Timmy and Brian are key examples
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Ah....you know, or at least you should, that saying one wants to be like other countries IS NOT the same as saying one wants to be like other cultures. 

Case in point.....those who say they want health care like what Canada has is NOT talking about Canadian culture now, are they?

But.....assume you are correct for one silly minute.  What other CULTURE do other posters say "many many times" we should be like?


----------



## Penelope

Geaux4it said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran hangs man for violating anti-gay laws and kidnapping two boys | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*]*he 31-year-old man was publicly hanged in the Iranian city of Kazeroon *
> [*]*His execution earlier this month followed a conviction for gay sex and kidnap *
> [*]*The unnamed man was reportedly convicted of kidnapping two 15-year-old boys *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware the US soldiers turn a blind eye to pedophiles in the Afghanistan police force, but maybe kidnapping and using young children for rape is a law punishable by death in iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were prosecuted and executed for crimes against humanity. Homosexual foremost. Kidnapping was just icing on the cake
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


I would suggest it was the kidnapping and rape of the two young boys that causes him to be hung. I'm sure it probably is.  You didn't do your due diligence in support of the OP.


----------



## Geaux4it

Penelope said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran hangs man for violating anti-gay laws and kidnapping two boys | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*]*he 31-year-old man was publicly hanged in the Iranian city of Kazeroon *
> [*]*His execution earlier this month followed a conviction for gay sex and kidnap *
> [*]*The unnamed man was reportedly convicted of kidnapping two 15-year-old boys *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware the US soldiers turn a blind eye to pedophiles in the Afghanistan police force, but maybe kidnapping and using young children for rape is a law punishable by death in iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were prosecuted and executed for crimes against humanity. Homosexual foremost. Kidnapping was just icing on the cake
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest it was the kidnapping and rape of the two young boys that causes him to be hung. I'm sure it probably is.  You didn't do your due diligence in support of the OP.
Click to expand...

Your suggestion fails in the face of facts

Also from the OP

“Iran is one of the worst states for the persecution of LGBTI. *The state publicly and regularly boasts of the execution of gay men*. The ability to influence the Iranian regime regarding inhuman violations of human rights is very limited because of the isolated situation in the country. Therefore, our foundation calls for increased efforts by the international community to help LGBTI people escape and provide safe asylum.”


----------



## iceberg

Geaux4it said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us who has said we need to be more like cultures from other countries......Who has said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit being dishonest. You have been around here long enough to have seen many, many post saying we should be more like other countries. Timmy and Brian are key examples
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

oh good god. those on the left who have NOT said that would be a shorter list.


----------



## iceberg

Penelope said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran hangs man for violating anti-gay laws and kidnapping two boys | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*]*he 31-year-old man was publicly hanged in the Iranian city of Kazeroon *
> [*]*His execution earlier this month followed a conviction for gay sex and kidnap *
> [*]*The unnamed man was reportedly convicted of kidnapping two 15-year-old boys *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware the US soldiers turn a blind eye to pedophiles in the Afghanistan police force, but maybe kidnapping and using young children for rape is a law punishable by death in iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were prosecuted and executed for crimes against humanity. Homosexual foremost. Kidnapping was just icing on the cake
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest it was the kidnapping and rape of the two young boys that causes him to be hung. I'm sure it probably is.  You didn't do your due diligence in support of the OP.
Click to expand...

and when a headline slams trump or the right, do you dig into the details or simply re-scream the headline?

fyi - i know the answer. this is like an honesty gut-check.


----------



## bodecea

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us who has said we need to be more like cultures from other countries......Who has said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit being dishonest. You have been around here long enough to have seen many, many post saying we should be more like other countries. Timmy and Brian are key examples
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....you know, or at least you should, that saying one wants to be like other countries IS NOT the same as saying one wants to be like other cultures.
> 
> Case in point.....those who say they want health care like what Canada has is NOT talking about Canadian culture now, are they?
> 
> But.....assume you are correct for one silly minute.  What other CULTURE do other posters say "many many times" we should be like?
Click to expand...

Well?   Geaux4it?    What are the other CULTURES other posters say many many many times we should be like?


----------



## Geaux4it

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> 
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us who has said we need to be more like cultures from other countries......Who has said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit being dishonest. You have been around here long enough to have seen many, many post saying we should be more like other countries. Timmy and Brian are key examples
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....you know, or at least you should, that saying one wants to be like other countries IS NOT the same as saying one wants to be like other cultures.
> 
> Case in point.....those who say they want health care like what Canada has is NOT talking about Canadian culture now, are they?
> 
> But.....assume you are correct for one silly minute.  What other CULTURE do other posters say "many many times" we should be like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well?   Geaux4it?    What are the other CULTURES other posters say many many many times we should be like?
Click to expand...

Again, you are being dishonest. Here’s a hint. Go look up any gun related conversation and get back with us. Now snap to it

-Geaux


----------



## iceberg

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> 
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us who has said we need to be more like cultures from other countries......Who has said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit being dishonest. You have been around here long enough to have seen many, many post saying we should be more like other countries. Timmy and Brian are key examples
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....you know, or at least you should, that saying one wants to be like other countries IS NOT the same as saying one wants to be like other cultures.
> 
> Case in point.....those who say they want health care like what Canada has is NOT talking about Canadian culture now, are they?
> 
> But.....assume you are correct for one silly minute.  What other CULTURE do other posters say "many many times" we should be like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well?   Geaux4it?    What are the other CULTURES other posters say many many many times we should be like?
Click to expand...

let's just cut to the chase and nail this fucker down shall we.

do you think we should model our healthcare or gun laws after any socialist countries in the world?


----------



## Chiara

To be honest I don't support death penalty. Anyways being sentenced to death for gay sex is illogical: why should a government care about your sexual behaviour?


----------



## bodecea

Geaux4it said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us who has said we need to be more like cultures from other countries......Who has said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit being dishonest. You have been around here long enough to have seen many, many post saying we should be more like other countries. Timmy and Brian are key examples
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

You made the claim that we want to be more like CULTURES from other countries....and now you are moving the goal posts.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Geaux4it said:


> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges




"You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you."


I'm confused.....are you talking about American conservatives?


----------



## anynameyouwish

Geaux4it said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> is the hanging something you're cool with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


"We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries.."

I only hear that from conservatives.

Usually with regard to some islamic country killing some gay guy....

cons will say "we need to be more like those islamic countries!"


----------



## bodecea

iceberg said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear all the time around here how we need to be more like cultures from other countries... ... when it fits their narrative.... pick and choose kind of approach
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Show us who has said we need to be more like cultures from other countries......Who has said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit being dishonest. You have been around here long enough to have seen many, many post saying we should be more like other countries. Timmy and Brian are key examples
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....you know, or at least you should, that saying one wants to be like other countries IS NOT the same as saying one wants to be like other cultures.
> 
> Case in point.....those who say they want health care like what Canada has is NOT talking about Canadian culture now, are they?
> 
> But.....assume you are correct for one silly minute.  What other CULTURE do other posters say "many many times" we should be like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well?   Geaux4it?    What are the other CULTURES other posters say many many many times we should be like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's just cut to the chase and nail this fucker down shall we.
> 
> do you think we should model our healthcare or gun laws after any socialist countries in the world?
Click to expand...

Healthcare, definitely.   Gun laws?  We have the 2nd Amendment...let's just shoot each other up.  MAGA!


----------



## And the Oscar goes to

Claudette said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. They also throw them off roof tops. Dead is dead no matter how the death occurs.
> 
> Wouldn't expect anything less from the death cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the GOP had their way they would be hung here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bull shit on that. Just because you don't like someone life style doesn't mean you would hang them or throw them off a roof.
> 
> You really are pretty stupid.
Click to expand...





Geaux4it said:


> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges




Homosexuality is a goddamn mental illness. Autism. Why don't we have a vaccine for that??? Like a piece of dynamite up your  arsss. See ya...good.

The silk jewwws are the ones that sensationalized it. They wanted to destroy the family. And they're doing it.

"Alot of animals are gay" "what is normal".
All jewww lies. Everything they do is corrupt and insincere.

These phaggs are the ones behind all the horrific child abuse. And Trump, that's right Trump ...is the  one doing something about it.
What a true, true hero Donald Trump is. 

Not afraid. Standing up for the most vulnerable. A warrior. He didn't have to.He seen what happens if you cross the evil jewwws . 

The jewwws use and manipulate the females.
Funny how you rarely see woman stand up for children. Silk, angry females.


----------



## Geaux4it

And the Oscar goes to said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. They also throw them off roof tops. Dead is dead no matter how the death occurs.
> 
> Wouldn't expect anything less from the death cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the GOP had their way they would be hung here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bull shit on that. Just because you don't like someone life style doesn't mean you would hang them or throw them off a roof.
> 
> You really are pretty stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a goddamn mental illness. Autism. Why don't we have a vaccine for that??? Like a piece of dynamite up your  arsss. See ya...good.
> 
> The silk jewwws are the ones that sensationalized it. They wanted to destroy the family. And they're doing it.
> 
> "Alot of animals are gay" "what is normal".
> All jewww lies. Everything they do is corrupt and insincere.
> 
> These phaggs are the ones behind all the horrific child abuse. And Trump, that's right Trump ...is the  one doing something about it.
> What a true, true hero Donald Trump is.
> 
> Not afraid. Standing up for the most vulnerable. A warrior. He didn't have to.He seen what happens if you cross the evil jewwws .
> 
> The jewwws use and manipulate the females.
> Funny how you rarely see woman stand up for children. Silk, angry females.
Click to expand...


Being a homo is unnatural and is not normal behavior. And of course, the media is trying to normalize it. The fresh commercial is an example showing men, and women queers pretending to be living normally in an abnormal deviant culture.

*Leviticus 20:13*
If a man lies with a male as with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination; they shall surely be put to death; their blood is upon them.

-Geaux


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Geaux4it said:


> *Leviticus 20:13*
> If a man lies with a male as with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination; they shall surely be put to death; their blood is upon them.
> 
> -Geaux



I just pray for your everlasting soul that you haven't eaten any shellfish lately!

I won't even mention your wearing those cotton/polyester blends.


----------



## deanrd

Donald Trump reportedly joked about VP Mike Pence wanting to "hang" gays


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Penelope said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a wet dream of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand why poor Iran gets such a bad rap around here...... darn Jew haters
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Iran is not only the most dangerous threat to Israel’s security, it is also a champion in the state murder of actual or perceived homosexuals,” said Volker Beck, a *German Party Green Party politician* and a lecturer at the Center for Studies in Religious Sciences (CERES) at the Ruhr University in Bochum. “It would be desirable for *the federal government* to make Iran’s human rights violations more of an issue.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about the US taking out Iran.
Click to expand...


Can you read? It was a German that was quoted and he was referring to HIS federal government, you incredible dipshit!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. They also throw them off roof tops. Dead is dead no matter how the death occurs.
> 
> Wouldn't expect anything less from the death cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the GOP had their way they would be hung here.
Click to expand...


The word is "hanged".


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Cellblock2429 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused , the same pic of over 2.5 years ago.
> 
> Iran executes gay teenager in violation of international law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hassan Afshar, 19, was hanged in Arak Prison in Iran's Markazi Province on July 18, after he was convicted of  “forced male-to-male anal intercourse” (‘lavat-e be onf’) in early 2015, the NGO said in a statement Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was in prison and raped a male.
> 
> Perhaps kidnapping was his crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /-----/ From the link. I don't know how it could be any clearer:
> Consensual homosexual conduct remains illegal under Iran’s Sharia law and is punished with public flogging or even execution. While the Islamic State throws gays from rooftops, the Islamic Republic [of Iran] hangs them.”
Click to expand...


It is very simple.  She can't read.  Tree moss is smarter than her.


----------



## dani67

Geaux4it said:


> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges


kidnapping charges  !!!!!!!
he fucked child


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

By the look of it he kidnapped and raped someone. Yeah...hang him high. 

"sexual intercourse between two men, as well as *kidnapping *charges,"
"Hassan Afshar, 19, was hanged in Arak Prison in Iran’s Markazi Province on July 18, 2016, after he was convicted of *“forced male-to-male anal intercourse”* in early 2015."


----------



## Picaro

Sounds more like a clan feud and somebody owned the judge. If they hung Muslims for butt raping boys there wouldn't be any males left in Islam.


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leviticus 20:13*
> If a man lies with a male as with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination; they shall surely be put to death; their blood is upon them.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just pray for your everlasting soul that you haven't eaten any shellfish lately!
> 
> I won't even mention your wearing those cotton/polyester blends.
Click to expand...


cotton polyester?   ----the not allowed stuff is    LINEN AND WOOL-----and hepatitis infected clams


----------



## irosie91

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused , the same pic of over 2.5 years ago.
> 
> Iran executes gay teenager in violation of international law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hassan Afshar, 19, was hanged in Arak Prison in Iran's Markazi Province on July 18, after he was convicted of  “forced male-to-male anal intercourse” (‘lavat-e be onf’) in early 2015, the NGO said in a statement Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was in prison and raped a male.
> 
> Perhaps kidnapping was his crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /-----/ From the link. I don't know how it could be any clearer:
> Consensual homosexual conduct remains illegal under Iran’s Sharia law and is punished with public flogging or even execution. While the Islamic State throws gays from rooftops, the Islamic Republic [of Iran] hangs them.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very simple.  She can't read.  Tree moss is smarter than her.
Click to expand...


admiral     "tree moss is smarter than is she"


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> By the look of it he kidnapped and raped someone. Yeah...hang him high.
> 
> "sexual intercourse between two men, as well as *kidnapping *charges,"
> "Hassan Afshar, 19, was hanged in Arak Prison in Iran’s Markazi Province on July 18, 2016, after he was convicted of *“forced male-to-male anal intercourse”* in early 2015."



Hang him high!


----------



## Picaro

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> By the look of it he kidnapped and raped someone. Yeah...hang him high.
> 
> "sexual intercourse between two men, as well as *kidnapping *charges,"
> "Hassan Afshar, 19, was hanged in Arak Prison in Iran’s Markazi Province on July 18, 2016, after he was convicted of *“forced male-to-male anal intercourse”* in early 2015."



Highly likely; faggots are really into raping kids; that's why Muslims are so popular with faggots in the first place. They're also into S&M and degradation, so they're not really all that opposed to being tied up and tossed off buildings either, they just pretend to be in case anybody's watching.


----------



## irosie91

Picaro said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the look of it he kidnapped and raped someone. Yeah...hang him high.
> 
> "sexual intercourse between two men, as well as *kidnapping *charges,"
> "Hassan Afshar, 19, was hanged in Arak Prison in Iran’s Markazi Province on July 18, 2016, after he was convicted of *“forced male-to-male anal intercourse”* in early 2015."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly likely; faggots are really into raping kids; that's why Muslims are so popular with faggots in the first place. They're also into S&M and degradation, so they're not really all that opposed to betting tied up and tossed of buildings either, they just pretend to be in case anybody's watching.
Click to expand...


you are sick


----------



## Marion Morrison

We should do that here with all super-violent offenders.


----------



## Picaro

irosie91 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the look of it he kidnapped and raped someone. Yeah...hang him high.
> 
> "sexual intercourse between two men, as well as *kidnapping *charges,"
> "Hassan Afshar, 19, was hanged in Arak Prison in Iran’s Markazi Province on July 18, 2016, after he was convicted of *“forced male-to-male anal intercourse”* in early 2015."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly likely; faggots are really into raping kids; that's why Muslims are so popular with faggots in the first place. They're also into S&M and degradation, so they're not really all that opposed to betting tied up and tossed of buildings either, they just pretend to be in case anybody's watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are sick
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm 100% correct, as your attempt at trolling clearly shows; when you crazies call something 'sick', that means it's spot on. Any time the media tries to make a 'Martyr' out of faggots half the time it comes out they're kiddie rapers, like Mathew Sheppard and Harvey Milk, to name two. It's inevitable  with a demographic that is only 2% or so of the population yet commits 35%-50% of child molestation and rapes.


----------



## irosie91

Picaro said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the look of it he kidnapped and raped someone. Yeah...hang him high.
> 
> "sexual intercourse between two men, as well as *kidnapping *charges,"
> "Hassan Afshar, 19, was hanged in Arak Prison in Iran’s Markazi Province on July 18, 2016, after he was convicted of *“forced male-to-male anal intercourse”* in early 2015."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly likely; faggots are really into raping kids; that's why Muslims are so popular with faggots in the first place. They're also into S&M and degradation, so they're not really all that opposed to betting tied up and tossed of buildings either, they just pretend to be in case anybody's watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm 100% correct, as your attempt at trolling clearly shows; when you crazies call something 'sick', that means it's spot on. Any time the media tries to make a 'Martyr' out of faggots half the time it comes out they're kiddie rapers, like Mathew Sheppard and Harvey Milk, to name two. It's inevitable  with a demographic that is only 2% or so of the population yet commits 35%-50% of child molestation and rapes.
Click to expand...


BS


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Picaro said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the look of it he kidnapped and raped someone. Yeah...hang him high.
> 
> "sexual intercourse between two men, as well as *kidnapping *charges,"
> "Hassan Afshar, 19, was hanged in Arak Prison in Iran’s Markazi Province on July 18, 2016, after he was convicted of *“forced male-to-male anal intercourse”* in early 2015."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly likely; faggots are really into raping kids; that's why Muslims are so popular with faggots in the first place. They're also into S&M and degradation, so they're not really all that opposed to being tied up and tossed off buildings either, they just pretend to be in case anybody's watching.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pete7469

Geaux4it said:


> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges



Why can't we get the moonbat messiah to vacation there?


----------



## miketx

Johnlaw said:


> So, is this a wet dream of yours?


No faggot it's a current event in Iran.


----------



## miketx

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You steal, they cut off your hand. You get caught committing a crime against humanity and they hang you. Poor Iran, always made out to be the enemy
> 
> -Geaux
> -------------------
> 
> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.
> 
> Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. They also throw them off roof tops. Dead is dead no matter how the death occurs.
> 
> Wouldn't expect anything less from the death cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the GOP had their way they would be hung here.
Click to expand...

We are hung.


----------

